# Spring Birds?



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Anybody seeing adults out and about? Since starting seeding last week I saw 3 different roosters which is surprising for this area. One evil clown is even crowing some place east of house.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw maybe 30 hens and 12 roosters while out seeding wheat and planting corn. I also saw a covey of huns too.


----------

